# FIRST SAUERKRAUT IN YEARS



## chef willie (May 8, 2013)

Once upon a time I grew my own cabbage and had a beautiful crock to make kraut. Sadly, a lot of water over that dam and I haven't make kraut since probably 1981. It's been on my 'to-do' list since seeing posts here and I finally got to it. Six pounds of cabbage, three tablespoons of pickling salt, a dozen or so pickled garlic cloves and about six hot dried chili arbols mixed in with the shredded cabbage that was tamped down tight with a smaller version of Mr. T's sledge hammer. The juice took overnight to really accumulate over the top and I then put into play the water baggie trick to keep all fully submerged. Into the garage for a 6 week rest so as not to stink up the house. I think the hardest part is going to be the waiting but that will allow time to make some killer bratwurst and smoked pork chops, right? I'll update this thread as we get close to the 6 weeks, hopefully with some pics as the process unfolds......Willie














cabbage1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013






shredded on mandoline in 2 batches--salted each batch, then mixed together














cabbage2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013






not enuf cabbage for this bucket....need 5-6 more heads so transferred out














cabbage3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013






tamped in tight














cabbage4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013






finally, juice to the top after overnight rest














cabbage5.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013






quart ziplock pushed in--CO2 escapes, air kept off cabbage














cabbage6.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 8, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 8, 2013)

OOOOOOOOO!  Count me In!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 8, 2013)

Looking good there teenee hammer.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 8, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good there teenee hammer.
> 
> Tom


LOL....I didn't make as much as you so only brought out the little jobber.....worked like a charm, would never have thought of that trick if not for your thread


----------



## reinhard (May 8, 2013)

Chef, this is exactly what i was looking for. I dont know if you saw my post as to the kimchi refridgerator i have which is exactly for fermentation and all the plastic containers that come with it.  So i will be whatching this closely. I am 100 percent German, being born there.  My mother used to make kraut in the basement in our house in Duluth Minn. However i have never made it. I also love kraut on brats or pork ect. so this is on my to do list as well. I appreciate the work you put into this and i will be monitoring your results and how-to's in this adventure. Reinhard


----------



## chef willie (May 8, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Chef, this is exactly what i was looking for. I dont know if you saw my post as to the kimchi refridgerator i have which is exactly for fermentation and all the plastic containers that come with it.  So i will be whatching this closely. I am 100 percent German, being born there.  My mother used to make kraut in the basement in our house in Duluth Minn. However i have never made it. I also love kraut on brats or pork ect. so this is on my to do list as well. I appreciate the work you put into this and i will be monitoring your results and how-to's in this adventure. Reinhard


Thx Reinhard, I've seen some of your postings....nice to see you contribute. Now, I've made Kraut years ago that was quite passable for a novice. Some guys on here are very passionate about it...which is cool, and techniques vary from simple to complex. I was prompted, I guess, by starting to make sausage and wanting to do pickles again and Kim Chee which I always wanted to do but was afraid of the process. I was influenced by Mr.T's (Tom) postings on the subject and became fascinated again with the fermentation process. Check this out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122804/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view  The dudes a guru of fermentation.....it's easy to get started, trust me..lol. Have fun...enjoy....Willie


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2013)

Willie, Lookin' good.....  I'm so glad I tried making Kraut...  Fermented home made is awesome....


----------



## reinhard (May 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for Mr. T's information. I'm actualy making cucumber kimchie tommorow [my favorite]. I'll post some pics later after it's done of the process. Reinhard


----------



## chef willie (May 9, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Willie, Lookin' good.....  I'm so glad I tried making Kraut...  Fermented home made is awesome....


Thx Dave.....your red cabbage concoction is next up for me. It looked great & was another inspiration to get started again.


----------



## chef willie (May 9, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Thank you very much for Mr. T's information. I'm actualy making cucumber kimchie tommorow [my favorite]. I'll post some pics later after it's done of the process. Reinhard


You're welcome....check some of the threads he's started with awesome looking goodies I'd eventually like to get into. I made kin chee (finally) and it was very good and plan to make it again. I forgot to take pictures along the way in the process so there was no post done but I really enjoyed the process and it wasn't hard to do.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 11, 2013)

Looking great Chef Willie! Pork chops and kraut, mashed potatoes, Oh yeah!


----------



## dougmays (May 12, 2013)

nice! i'm watching...


----------

